# How heavy can I go ?



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a green Rambone with Simpleshot's P+ bandset on it. I want the most knockdown power without ruining my trajectory curve. My way of thinking tells me since I'm 6'3 and shoot with a semi butterfly draw that I may be able to get away with shooting a more heavy projectile than a normal situation (175 lbs. 5'9 frame guy single band catty). Am I dreaming thinking I can shoot .54 lead ball with effective accuracy ? BTW , I'm shooting 5/8 steel now with a little more trajectory curve than I would like.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you do not like the trajectory of 5/8 steel, you certainly will not like the trajectory of .54 lead.

What is your intended target? If you are hunting game, something like .45 lead (or 1/2 steel) is an excellent compromise. You should be able to get good velocity from that with plenty of power on impact, for most any slingshot appropriate game. Depending on the game, there are lots of folks who use even smaller ammo, but at higher velocities.

Have a look at the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The more speed the flatter the curve. It's up to you and your skill and strength. Only you know your personal limits.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you for the input. I was thinking of .50 cal. lead (1/2 inch) maybe. .50 cal steel, Hmmm , seams a little light for being the first guy to bring a deer down with a slingshot with a head shot from a tree stand. I've seen deer from treestands as close as 10-15 yds.. "Just a dream of mine ". . I would only shoot small game where trajectory curve would come into play. . .50 cal. steel is what they compete with I've heard ? Is that so ?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Your kidding right?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

They have game laws just so people won't do crap like this.

It's easily possible to kill a deer with a .22 or a .17HMR or a .25 or a .32 etc., etc., but, even though many of us could shoot a deer in the eye out to 100 yd., it just isn't done because the possibility of missing and injuring the animal is just too great - and, of course, it's illegal. If you're a deer hunter you know this already. Maybe you could be the "first guy" to give slingshot shooting and shooters a really bad name. Dream about that.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah taking down a deer with with a slingshot (not sling bow) does sound crazy! However, there is another guy I have seen his Youtube videos (he has some phesant hunting ones too) that claims he kills deer with head shots with his slingshot.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Not the way to start man, in my opinion you are talking about two different things, you could shoot your rambone have some GREAT fun shooting cans and things like that, when you are very accurate, you could start hunting small preys like pigeons, rabbits, squirel... and you will have the fun off a life time!! if you want to hunt deer, just get a rifle, bow or even a slingbow.

I also saw this guy on youtube, in times he have been a forum member and his name is frogman...but if someone tell you that jumped into a pit and came alive, that doesn´t mean that you should try it.

All this to say you for not to try to shoot a deer with a slingshot...Have some great fun killing cans and rabbits 

Cheers


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Since you are 6'3 and no 5'9 weakling you should be able to shoot .75 lead with 6" by 3" tapered thera gold doubles semi butterfly, I would start with 12" and shorten til you are getting good penetration on a 55 gallon steel drum.

Should take medium size game, deer and black bear, with no problems at all if you hit them in the right spot.


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

I believe madison parker has killed some small swamp deer with his slingshots. 
Me I wouldn't even think about it even if it was legal!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lead,

From what I have been told, certainly no expert on Madison Parker, but he stunned a small doe using a 300 gr .45 conical slug and his own large tubes he calls "nuke" tubes, and then killed it by slitting it's throat.


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Kinda figured it happened like that lol. I do like his ss though ????


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It absolutely can be done but it is illegal because of the giant increase in the possibility of only wounding the animal. The whole sport/science of hunting has as one of it's cornerstones the principle of a clean kill. The idea of hunting a deer with a slingshot is in every way absolutely contrary to one of the basic tenents of hunting. It's like poaching. You can do it. All that is required is that you have no conscience and that your have no respect for the sport nor the community in which you live.

winnie


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm bit of a wimp I guess. I top out with thera band gold double 7/8 to 3/4 taper on 10 inch cut. With a 158 gr simi wad cutter 38 cal lead conical. It's a hunter. The thera band black in a triple cut is also a screaming hot load. You never know if your going to get 20 shot or two hundred with the black however. All said. I shot enough white tail deer with bows and what not to know they can be hell to hunt and kill. Maybe one 50 pounds or so just a after loosing its spots at ten yards or less.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

If this video comes up it's a joerg Sprave tower of power knock off. I'm shooting 45cal 250gr or greater muzzle loader bullet. The tin I got through is from 1970 when tin was tin.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow ! Didn't mean to set off a powder keg. Relax, I won't make us look bad. I wished you guys were worried about cars and trucks mameing and wounding deer to die in the ditch 3 hours later. That doesn't seem to bother the greenies much ! Since a law stopping that may stop them from driving their mini van to Lake Tahoe any time they please. The people in this country need to get a friggin grip. I ALWAYS make sure what I am trying to do is possible especially when it comes to killing game. I get accurate first (just like I did with PCP air guns) , Then I check my velocity with Crony, Then do my math with the weight of my projectile to get my FPE (foot pounds of energy) to make sure what I am attempting to do is not a stupid idea and is well within the realm of doable. I think you get my drift. BTW I've seen certain slingshot/ammo combos that put out more FPE than a mid sized pistol round.


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Is that you Patrick ? ^^^


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Shooting deer with a slingshot? Definitely not a good idea...stick to a 30-06, a sufficiently powerful hunting bow, or a crossbow.

A slingshot simply does not have the power in terms of the penetration needed for a clean kill, even if the impact energy in absolute terms can reach impressive levels with larger projectiles - albeit at somewhat high draw weights that most of us would find hard to handle (where's "Rambo"?)

If it were legal for me to hunt on my side of the pond (sadly strictly "verboten" here, I "hunt" tin cans... <_< ), I would probably use hard-hitting 12 mm (.50 cal.) steel BB's for small game such as rabbits, squirrels, but would prefer a faster shooting, flatter trajectory 9 mm (.38 cal.) steel BB's for birds.

Lead is indeed effective due to its dense mass, but not so great from an environmental perspective - unless one can recuperate a lead ball after the shot.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

We all "get accuracy first", many of us check out velocities and do the math to figure our energy (foot pounds). Those that don't have a chronograph test in other ways as well as seek the advise of others. You are not special. You do not have unique insight, nor do you have special knowledge or experience. What you do seem to have is a remarkable disregard for wildlife and the laws put in place to protect the wonton maiming and killing of animals. The reason hunting regulations are in place, in every state, is to specifically address people such as yourself. These are issues that were settled long ago in our countries history. People such as yourself are neither new nor unique. The hunting and fishing community has long tried to protect the resource from poachers and those that essentially steal from the rest of us legal hunters.

I have no doubt that it is possible to kill a deer with a slingshot. With practice it might even become very effective. What it is not, however, is legal or ethical. Hunting alone in the woods is both a great pleasure and a privilege. It is not an excuse to do what you want because there is no one there to stop you. It is not an excuse to get away with illegal activity just because you can. Do you really believe that it is "not a stupid idea"...because it is "within the realm of doable"? That line of thinking can be used to justify literally anything. In fact it's on par with using "greenies" hitting a deer on the road by accident as an excuse for doing what you are talking about doing purposely and with intent. Talk about a non sequitur.

I have hunted for fifty years and as far as I'm concerned the sport would be better off if the Fish and Wildlife folks could back track guys like you and put you out of commission.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You would be wise to check the hunting regulations in your state prior to any attempt at taking any game. In our state it's called poaching to illegally take game & most if not all ethical hunters frown on that :nono:


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

"I wished you guys were worried about cars and trucks mameing and wounding deer to die in the ditch 3 hours later. That doesn't seem to bother the greenies much !"

A totally different circumstance, oh great hunter. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

i have drawn 12x12 inch of theraband full butterfly with m16 lead filled hexnuts and still wouldnt shoot at a deer. coarse it is possible i just don't like the odds. it upsets me when i wound.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Where speaking hypothetically from a survivalist point of view here, and in a dream world on top of that. In my 45 years of hunting dear. I can count on my fingers how many deer I may have been able to take by slingshot, I'm just to hungry to try it while there's a good crossbow or rifle around. These days it hard to get out of site of a house. That my big concern when it come to the hunting of deer.

All is forgiving. It's cool.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

The deer don't think " It's totally different" Wounded is wounded . Why do greenies with minivans get a pass ??? BTW I agree with Leadball. His is a better argument IMO.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Id rather get a cracked skull that will heal then see my lungs fly out in a vaper mist from a bullet. More so I do not wont to cast a dark light on any slingshot forums or myself with fish in game. I was out of line. I'm SORRY for that.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't worry They'll just keep outlawing stuff till your breaking the law no matter what you do. Your not going to keep them happy.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Dude, think yerself lucky you can "go small game hunting"... Where I am the 'slingshot' is illegal - PERIOD.

Ok? Keep on "Concentrating on being the best shot you can" using targets in a catch-box for practice and you will have NO problems...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Discuss the topic if you want but leave off the political commentary and name calling.
Thanks.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

4950cycle said:


> The deer don't think " It's totally different" Wounded is wounded . Why do greenies with minivans get a pass ??? BTW I agree with Leadball. His is a better argument IMO.


I guess this needs explained to you. A car hitting a deer is accidental. You hurting a deer for fun with a slingshot is not.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Listen, my friends. This is a public forum, dedicated to the promotion of the sport of shooting slingshots. It is against the policy of the forum to be seen to be advocating illegal practices. It does not do the sport any good, nor does it promote lessening the restrictions on slingshots, to be seen to be advocating or condoning violations of the law. I cannot police your private actions, nor do I have any wish to do so. But at least some comments on this thread are over the line. Consequently, I am shutting it down. If any of you have any complaints, send me a PM, or send a PM to NightKnight, who owns the forum.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

